# Kenia! Hilfe!!!



## Marcel1409 (14. August 2010)

Moin moin,

ich flieg am 12ten Okt. nach Malindi und möchte mir noch ein Boot chartern zwecks Trainingsausfahrt für die DM. Hab mich nun schon ein bischen durch Board gelesen und bin nun bei folgenden Booten hängen geblieben. Tarka, Unreal und Seahorse. Kann mir bitte jemand nochmal seine Eindrücke zu diesen Booten schildern?! Hat jemand eventuell Kontaktdaten für mich?! Ich danke schonmal...


----------



## saily (14. August 2010)

*AW: Kenia! Hilfe!!!*

Hi Marcel,

Tarka und Seahorse gehören neben den Kingfisherbooten zum Besten was man in Malindi buchen kann. Mit Peter Ready und seiner seahorse hab ich selber schon gefischt. Die Tarka war unser Begleitboot beim Nachtangeln auf Broadbill. 

Ich hätte auch Peters Mailadresse. So viel ich weiß kann man ihn aber in D nur exklusiv über Martin Joswig von fischen24 buchen. 

Im Oktober ist es noch etwas früh in der Saison. Mit Marlin ist da noch nicht zu rechen - dafür zahlst du aber auch noch Vorsaisonpreise. Es 
könnte aber mit Sail, GT, Wahoo, YFT und Konsorten klappen. Wer mag
kann auch auf Tigerhai fischen - sind ganzjährig zu fangen dort.

Viel Glück und TL

saily

P.S. - schreib doch mal wie es dir ergangen ist wenn du zurück bist...


----------



## Marlin1 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kenia! Hilfe!!!*

Hallo Marcel,

das sind die Adressen der renomierten Big Game Anbieter in Malindi.
Da kannst du bei jedem einzelnen direkt buchen, gar kein Problem.
Ich habe mal noch die Jungs aus Watamu mit dazugenommen,
ist direkt neben Malindi.
Da kann ich dir den Peter Darnborogh empfehlen.

Malindi Sea Fishing Club - msfc@swiftmalindi.com 
Kingfisher Boats, Malindi - kingfisher@swiftmalindi.com www.kenyasportfishing.com 
Peter Ready, Malindi - ready@swiftmalindi.com 
Callum Looman, Watamu - tarka@swiftmalindi.com 
Hemingways Resort, Watamu - gcullen@hemingways.co.ke www.big-gamefishing.net 
Peter Darnborough, Watamu - alleycat@swiftmalindi.com 
Robert Duff, Watamu - robert@sportsfishingkenya.com 
Simba Big Game Fishing, Watamu - kulalu@swiftmalindi.com 

Viel Spass in Malindi und schöne Fische!

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Marcel1409 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kenia! Hilfe!!!*

Moin Jungz,

vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge! Mein Kumpel hat jetzt die Tarka geordert... Hab schon `n feuchtes Höschen! Kanns schon gar nicht mehr abwarten... Noch 56 mal schlafen :c!!!


----------



## erT (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kenia! Hilfe!!!*

Möchte nicht indiskret sein, aber würde gerne mal wissen, was so eine Reise inkl. dem, was zum Angeln dann dazugehört (realistisch) kostet. Hoffe es macht dir nichts aus darüber zu reden....wenn doch...lass es halt #6

Grüßle


----------



## Marcel1409 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kenia! Hilfe!!!*

Hast `ne PM...


----------



## Greece (18. August 2010)

*AW: Kenia! Hilfe!!!*

Hi Marcel1409

Kannst dir mal die Videos von Fish n Fun anschauen http://www.dmax.de/video/fish-n-fun-mit-auwa-in-kenia-1-teil-1/ es gibt noch weitere 9 Folgen. Das ist in Malindi und sind im Kingfisher Club untergekommen.
VS Greece


----------



## Marcel1409 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Kenia! Hilfe!!!*

Ich nochmal... Habt Ihr euch für Kenia impfen lassen? Hepatitis A,B ????... Gelbfieber???

Malariaprofilaxe hab ich schon, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher wegen dem Impfen. Der eine sagt ja und der andere fischt schon seit über 20 Jahren in Malindi und hat sich noch nie impfen lassen ;+;+;+


----------



## Marlin1 (30. August 2010)

*Tropeninstitut !!!*

Hallo Marcel,

du bist ja aus Hamburg, rufe mal im dortigen Tropeninstitut an
und sage nur ' Kenya Urlaub und Prophylaxen ' !

Höre bitte auf das was man dir da sagt und nicht auf das 
Geschwätz von erfahrenen Kenya Big Gamern !

Da spielst du echt mit dem Feuer, die Propylaxen sind auf
jeden Fall der sichere Weg.

Und meide auf jeden Fall die ' Black Mambas '  .#h

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## griffi (31. August 2010)

*AW: Kenia! Hilfe!!!*

Malaria  Prophylaxe ist der sicherste Weg alles andere ist ein Lottospiel. Ich kenne genügend Leute die auch drauf verzichten. Wenn du jedoch nicht oft und lange runter gehst auf jeden Fall nehmen. Ich habe bisher auf den Kurzentrips immer Malerone genommen war am bekömmlichsten  Bei längeren Trips empfielt sich ein Mittel welches du hoch dosiert nehmen kannst wenn dich eine Tsetse erwischt hat aber auch hier vom Arzt beraten lassen. Viele schwören auch hier auf Malerone hochdosiert eingenommen Black Mambas sind in der Tat auch gefährlich )


----------

